# problems with journal?



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

MAybe someone can help me, but Im having trouble making a new thread in the journal section. When ever I try to make one it says there is some sort of memory error. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Try it again Bear. If it doesnt work, just create a post and title it journal. We'll get it moved for ya.........


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Moved your journal entry to the journal section this morning.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

awsome, thanks much


----------

